# R.I.P. Giorgio Gaslini



## Prodromides (Mar 18, 2012)

Composer Gaslini, who had been active in jazz as well as film scoring, passed away on July 29th, 2014.

Condolences extended to family and friends.


----------



## JACE (Jul 18, 2014)

Sorry to hear this sad news.


----------

